

Webtalk with Peldi, CEO & founder of Balsamiq, March 23rd. - marklittlewood
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2011/03/live-conversation-with-peldi-founder-or-balsamiq-on-his-talk-do-worry-be-happy.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BusinessOfSoftware+%28Business+of+Software+Blog%29

======
zgr
I really enjoyed Peldi's talk last year. It was entertaining, educational, and
inspiring.

My question for Peldi: You waited until the very end to quit your job at Adobe
(4 days before launching, if I remember correctly). I'm currently struggling
with this issue myself. If you had to do it over again, would you make the
same decision, or would you quit sooner? Why?

------
mmcconnell1618
I saw Peldi's talk at Business of Software (BOS) 2010 and it was great. Don't
miss this opportunity to chat with him!

~~~
richardmuscat
+1 I saw his talk at Red Gate in 2009 as part of the first Springboard
programme and it was excellent. Two thumbs up!

------
balsamiq
Hi HN friends! :)

I hope to see you there, ask me anything! :) If you want me to think about the
answer in advance you can post it here, I'll keep monitoring this thread until
the event.

Peldi

~~~
balsamiq
BTW, this interview was just published:
[http://startupsuccesspodcast.com/2011/03/show-103-peldi-
guil...](http://startupsuccesspodcast.com/2011/03/show-103-peldi-guilizzoni-
founder-and-ceo-balsamiq-mockups/)

------
lpoisson
It wasn't long ago you were a one-man operation. How is your day different now
that you have several employees? Do you enjoy management as much as coding? ;
)

------
dshah
Peldi's talk was awesome at BoS last year. He embodies the combination of
humor, humility and smarts that makes for a great entrepreneur. Well worth it.

------
gdltec
I saw Peldi's talk at bos2010 and it was both hilarious and very helpful!

